# Type of sand for freshwater?



## InspirationTank (Jun 21, 2013)

I wanted to get information about what types of sand to use for my freshwater tank. I know you can use crushed coral but that will raise my ph levels and the playground sand but I heard that having playground sand can give you a lot of problems. Wanted some recommendations?


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I use petco sand for marine and freshwater tanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

It's a little cloudy at first but it settles. Make sure you rinse your sand before adding it to your tank.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't like sand..i have only used it a couple of times for planted tanks and it was nothing bu trouble for me...but then again i am not constantly playing around in the tanks..i just set them up and let them be..plants don't like being disturbed..
but a lot of folks like it because it looks cool..to each their own..


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

TheJakeM said:


> I use petco sand for marine and freshwater tanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dont waste your money. Get a 50 pound bag of pool filter sand for $6-$12


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

find a lake or stream nearby and grab a shovel and a couple of 5 gallon buckets..


----------

